# Purge soilenoid P0496



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

I've got a 06 BOM w/ 12250 miles on it. It is a second car and driven hard when driven (for excitement purpose only) just kidding. I bought it January 06, i would guess 10000 + miles were put on it in the first year. Here recently i took it out and got gas and washed it up. The next time i was in it the check engine light was on. I took it in and the dealership reported P0496 code and a purged soilenoid. I've read here there about gas cap, different exhaust, tire size, and modifications causing the code error and Check engine light. I haven't seen anything about the purge my soilenoid being referenced, are there any members that have any insite into experiences.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

CSand23 said:


> I've got a 06 BOM w/ 12250 miles on it. It is a second car and driven hard when driven (for excitement purpose only) just kidding. I bought it January 06, i would guess 10000 + miles were put on it in the first year. Here recently i took it out and got gas and washed it up. The next time i was in it the check engine light was on. I took it in and the dealership reported P0496 code and a purged soilenoid. I've read here there about gas cap, different exhaust, tire size, and modifications causing the code error and Check engine light. I haven't seen anything about the purge my soilenoid being referenced, are there any members that have any insite into experiences.


DTC P0496 System Description;

This DTC tests for undesired intake manifold vacuum flow to the Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System. The control module seals the EVAP System by commanding the EVAP canister purge solenoid valve Closed and the EVAP canister vent solenoid valve Closed. The control module monitors the fuel tank pressure (FTP) sensor to determine if a vacuum is being drawn on the EVAP System. If vacuum in the EVAP system is more than a predetermined value within a predetermined time, this DTC sets.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

05GTO said:


> DTC P0496 System Description;
> 
> This DTC tests for undesired intake manifold vacuum flow to the Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System. The control module seals the EVAP System by commanding the EVAP canister purge solenoid valve Closed and the EVAP canister vent solenoid valve Closed. The control module monitors the fuel tank pressure (FTP) sensor to determine if a vacuum is being drawn on the EVAP System. If vacuum in the EVAP system is more than a predetermined value within a predetermined time, this DTC sets.


Hi, CS,

As 05GTO listed the "The control module monitors the fuel tank pressure (FTP) sensor to determine if a vacuum is being drawn on the EVAP System"

The gas cap being loose would be my pick.

I've had a CEL a few times with a loose gas cap. It would take from 10 to 100 miles to set a CEL. Then, after I tighten it, it cleared once after driving it.
Once I had to removed the battery cable to clear it. Once again, I took it to
Auto Zone and they cleared it.

When installing it, pull up slightly, when you turn it and click it five or six times. I though pushing down would help, but it hurts and doesn't tighten correctly.

Larry


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Chances are the problem is in the purge solenoid itself. You need a Tech-2 scan tool to test it. It is tested by actuating the solenoid at different percentages. A leaky gas cap can only set a P0442, "small leak detected".


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've had that problem a few times. They replaced it once but said it was a known issue and I'd probably have to have it replaced again in the future. I just get the code cleared and go...


----------



## CSand23 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks guy's, mine was a bad purge soilenoid and they replaced it (under warranty). Any ideas on the cause of this part to fail???


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Crappy design! I don't know but they told me it would most likely fail again.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

..and it failed again today.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Have the purge solenoid valve replaced by the dealer. Mine went out on me too, and I have heard of many other owners having the same issue.


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but mine just threw this, p0496. Is the purge solenoid expensive to have replaced, like anyone have a receipt and how long can one drive with this before it becomes detrimental?


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mine (06 14k) threw one about a month ago and cleared itself... You could wait and see, doesn't cost a thing to just wait.


----------

